# 4x4 blind 2 cycle



## Gabig (Sep 16, 2010)

You don't help me in last post :/ (why it was closed?? you can delete it ). I ask on polish forum too and they give me link http://www.szkodagadac.republika.pl/4b2m.pdf
It'll be useful for beginner 4x4 blindfolders I hope


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

Your thread was closed because you asked a question that you easily could have found an answer to yourself had you even tried to look for one before asking.

And people did answer your question. Did you even click the links they posted?


----------



## Gabig (Sep 25, 2010)

This links was empty or invalid


----------

